# Henry Disston Stanley Sweetheart Saw



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Just wiping the dust off my saw, I noticed that it was a Stanley Sweetheart. Steel backed, 20" long blade, 5" deep from top of steel Back to teeth. For use in a mitre box that I don't have. I have hade the saw for 38 years and it is still a nice useable tool, well I use it all the time. Any value. I am in the UK so it must have been imported 40 years plus or so ago. Any info greatly received.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Medallion.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Label and stamp.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Did Disston make saws for Stanley? Just recently, I've started looking for info about Disston. I'm like you, wingate, anyone have something to contribute?

- JJ


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm thats got me really interested .. disston and stanley together … i definately dont have the answer to this riddle but ill be watching thats for sure. Cool tool …


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

If you bought the high end Stanley mitre box it came with a back saw. Stanley contracted out for them. I don't know if Disston made every one, but the 28×5 back saw that came with my Stanley 2358 (Stanley's copy of the Goodell Pratt/ Miller Falls Langdon mitre box) came with a saw etched the same way but without the Sweetheart reference since the 2358 was introduced post Sweetheart.


----------



## drfunk (Jan 26, 2011)

Most of the 2, 3 and 4 series Stanley mitre boxes I have seen (mostly from the pre-WW2 years) came mated with Disston backsaws.

I'm not an expert, but I don't believe your saw is all that rare, but it is obviously high quality. Demand for a backsaw at that length and weight without a box is questionable - but I have seen quite a few sweetheart vintage mitre boxes with missing saws here in the States.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Just came across this thread when searching for something else. Disston definitely made miterbox saws for Stanley as well as other tool manufacturers.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Well not to worry. This saw is a user. It is great for large tenons and lap joints in bulkier wood and cuts really quickly due to its weight.


----------

